# Sind mehrere Kabel in einem Steckergehäuse zulässig



## Amaryl (15 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

der Hintergrund der Frage ist folgender.
Wir möchten eine sicherheitstechnische Rückmeldung eines Gerätes über einen Stecker zur sicherheits SPS führen. Das Gerät kann von den Anwendern zur Reparatur entfernt werden. Die Anlage soll dann ohne das Gerät weiterlaufen. 
Um eine zusätzliche Erkennung zu haben ob der Stecker nach dem Wiedereinbau des Gerätes auch aufgesteckt ist soll eine Brücke im Stecker
die Info der sicherheits SPS zur Verfügung stellen.
Um Kurzschlüsse zwischen der sicherheitstechnischen Rückmeldung des Gerätes und dem Signal was die Brücke der sicherheits SPS liefert ausschließen zu können würde ich gerne die Signale über 2 getrennte Mantelleitungen zur sicherheits SPS führen. Die Mantelleitungen enden aber am Gerät in einem Stecker. 
Die Frage ist ob das so zulässig ist, da ich bisher nur Stecker mit einer Kabelzuführung gesehen habe.

Herzlichen Dank für eure Hinweise


----------



## Homer79 (15 Oktober 2009)

das Hauptproblem wird hier sein, das die Schutzgrade nicht mehr eingehalten werden können, wenn du z.b. 2 Kabel durch eine Einführung fädelst. Oder gibts an Deinem Stecker mehrere Einführungen?
Sonst seh ich keine Probleme....


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2009)

Hallo siehe in der 13849-2 Tabelle D.3, D.4 und D.7.
Es gibt auch Zwillingsverschraubungen oder Abgeschirmte Leitungen. Kannst Du das ganze nicht Zweikanalig aufbauen dann hättest Du es viel einfacher!


----------



## element. (15 Oktober 2009)

Von zB Lapp gint es Gummieinsätze für Verschraubungen mit den verschiedensten Mehrfachlochungen.


----------



## Cerberus (15 Oktober 2009)

Also grundsätzlich zulässig ist es. Ich denke da nur gerade an die Profibus-Stecker von Siemens. Die arbeiten auch mit zwei Kabeleinführungen.


----------

